
Tribal Dakota Pipeline Resistance the Start of Something Bigger - Mz
http://www.telesurtv.net/english/opinion/Tribal-Dakota-Pipeline-Resistance-the-Start-of-Something-Bigger-20160903-0008.html
======
protomyth
I won't comment on the article's view as I know people who are involved and
haven't really got to talk to them about it yet, so I cannot really get into
it.

I notice the article doesn't mention Three Affiliated Tribes which is the
Native American tribe that have gained the most from the oil. If
martindelemotte is correct and its a Venezuelan report then that is probably
significant. You might check out this link for a lot of stories from some
Native Americans perspective
[http://indiancountrytodaymedianetwork.com](http://indiancountrytodaymedianetwork.com)

It is Lakota not Dakota. Standing Rock is Lakota. The Dakota tribe in North
Dakota is Spirit Lake. There is a difference although both are Sioux. Dakota
were a force migration from MN and still aren't "legally" allowed to enter
Minnesota.

I do want to add that the Google News team needs to get its sh#+ together. I
submitted a story
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12384851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12384851)
that shows how they have done something truly bad in regards to snopes.com,
which I see is still broken.

Go to news.google.com and search for [North Dakota Indigenous Tribes] then
look at the snopes.com articles. One has the title "North Dakota Gives the
Green Light to Shoot Indigenous Tribes on Sight". This is not helping and just
plain stupid.

------
danteyxw
The article gave barely any information on the pipeline itself. It is hard for
anyone who isn't keeping up with American news to understand what is happening
at all.

~~~
cdubzzz
Some more background here: [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/27/us/north-dakota-
oil-pipeli...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/27/us/north-dakota-oil-pipeline-
battle-whos-fighting-and-why.html)

------
cdubzzz
Events from yesterday as well: [http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2016/09/04/492625850/...](http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2016/09/04/492625850/dakota-access-pipeline-protests-in-north-dakota-turn-
violent)

------
martindelemotte
TeleSUR is the (mostly) Venezuelan equivalent of RT. Take it with a grain of
salt.

~~~
Avshalom
Well every other source seems to be reporting the same thing.

